# 11-1-2021 Trip



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Well the north winds came in and knocked the waves down a little, so my better half and I were gonna head out and try and get some mingos and almacos. Was a pretty chilly ride to the Mass in search for little LY's and they were there in pretty good groups. Two throws and we were full, it was a mixed bag with small 3" and large 5". We headed out and it seemed like the wind started picking up and it was a little bumpy heading out, we were looking for the weed line but no go. The first couple of stops didn't put any fish on the deck so we kept heading out, we finally got on a spot that had some Almaco's and Mangroves, the bite was pretty good till we left. the wind slowed down by noon and the ride home was pretty smooth, pretty good day and only saw the tax man on one stop! This is all new to us but it's been a ton of fun trying figuring it out. 

*Water Clarity* = Dirty in the Bay, greenish at the Mass, Cleaner offshore 15+ miles clean green water
*Bait *= Live small and large LY's, ( at the Mass )
*Water Depth* = 90 to 110
*Offshore current* = Low
*Area* = Fed Waters
*Water Temp* = 73F
*Moon* = Less then 1/2 Moon


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Great report as always! Pretty fish looks like they were well taking care of for the ride home.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Supper


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

great report. Glad ya got out there.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

2 or 3 suppers ! Not bad at all ! Nice report !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report, as always!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

looks like a fish market.
jack


----------



## Spish (Oct 28, 2021)

Awesome stuff


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice work! Those almaco make great fish tacos!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice report Dude!
Thank You


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey man, I missed this one when you posted it, but that's a nice table full of meat and sounds like a great day on the water! Awesome!


----------

